
Spotify cracks down on reverse-engineering and ad blocking - kingosticks
https://www.spotify.com/uk/legal/end-user-agreement/#s9
======
kingosticks
User guidelines updated regarding reverse-engineering:

> If applicable law allows you to decompile any part of the Spotify Service or
> the Content where required in order to obtain the information necessary to
> create an independent program that can be operated with the Spotify Service
> or with another program, the information you obtain from such activities (a)
> may only be used for the foregoing objective, (b) may not be disclosed or
> communicated without Spotify’s prior written consent to any third party to
> whom it is not necessary to disclose or communicate in order to achieve that
> objective, and (c) may not be used to create any software or service that is
> substantially similar in its expression to any part of the Spotify Service
> or the Content.

And ad blocking:

> circumventing or blocking advertisements in the Spotify Service, or creating
> or distributing tools designed to block advertisements in the Spotify
> Service

~~~
_Schizotypy
I wonder if pi-hole blocks their advertisements. Is blocking specific requests
network-wide considered to be against their terms?

------
craftoman
I was blocking ads on my trial version for months without any problem. I was
like having the premium without paying it, but one day I found an article
about the Spotify debt and how it was growing and then I deeply regretfully
switch to premium.

------
kevinherron
Blocking advertisements when you have a trial version of Spotify is tantamount
to stealing. Understandable.

I wonder where this leaves me, a paying user, who has blacklisted all outbound
connections to ad/tracker hosts.

~~~
ct0
It's my opinion that since I pay for internet, and the Spotify service, I have
control over what I see, what comes into and out of my network. There is no
modification to the app itself, and Spotify's contractual reach should not
extend beyond their app.

